
Favorite tool finds under $10 - artsandsci
http://kk.org/cooltools/favorite-tool-finds-under-10/
======
jenkstom
Since the website doesn't allow comments: trauma shears are for removing
clothing and webbing, not cutting meat and bone. Ouch.

------
polock
interesting.

